# Kolorscape Washed Playsand



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

My local Home Depot has Kolorscape washed playsand, and it looks to be "whiter" then normal playsand, which I like cause I can't find pool filter sand around me for some reason..Can I use it despite it saying right on the bag "NOT FOR AQUARIUM USE"


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Embowe said:


> My local Home Depot has Kolorscape washed playsand, and it looks to be "whiter" then normal playsand, which I like cause I can't find pool filter sand around me for some reason..Can I use it despite it saying right on the bag "NOT FOR AQUARIUM USE"


If it says not for aquarium use i wouldn't use it as it may leach some chemicals or something. You should be able to find either normal playsand or pool filter sand.

Im pretty sure when i got mine it said nothing about not being for aquariums to there could be a good reason why this one has a warning


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

Damn...back to home depot and hope they let me exchange it...LOL


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

[Id go back first to check if all their playsands say that, Then if the do do a vinigar test on a sample of the sand


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

Its been awhile...Vinegar and a little sand..if it bubbles its NOT good...if it does nothing then its OK to use...CORRECT?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

The "NOT FOR AQUARIUM USE" could just be to cover their asses. If you reseal a tank with clear window caulking it also says "NOT FOR AQUARIUM USE" but we use it all the time. I would also do a sample with vinegar.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ksls said:


> The "NOT FOR AQUARIUM USE" could just be to cover their asses. If you reseal a tank with clear window caulking it also says "NOT FOR AQUARIUM USE" but we use it all the time. I would also do a sample with vinegar.


if it doesnt bubble with vinigar it wont mess up the pH, but it could still have some harmful contaminants that the test wont detect.

Like said silicone often says not for aquarium use though its the same stuff, but i dont see how sand manufactures would cover their oven ass with sand as i dont know how it could fail unless it would mess with the water


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

I googled Koloescape sand in aquariums and came up with many posts such as :

http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f11/kolorscape-sand-at-home-depot-60603.html

From what I quickly found this sand is fine to use in aquariums. The reason it says not for use in aquariums is because the company distributes the same sand to Caribbean for aquarium use at a much higher price.


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

So general opinion is that I am safe to use this sand? I really don't want to have to remove all this sand (WET) from the tank if I find out its "toxic" But I do want a white sand bed..not a "tan-ish" one that I would get from playsand


----------

